# zeilen zusammenfassen



## mattix (23. September 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe ein problem, bei dem ich nicht mal weiß, ob es technisch überhaupt lösbar ist.

also:

3 Tabellen:
1. Projects (id, name)
2. Artists (id, name)
3. Artists_To_Projects (id, projects_id, artists_id)

Artists_To_Projects ist logischerweise die kreuztabelle

es ist nun recht unproblematisch, die projekte und die zugehörigen Künstler ausgeben zu lassen:

Projects
1    Projekt A
2    Projekt B

Artists
1    Künstler A
2    Künstler B
3    Künstler C
4    Künstler D
5    Künstler E

Artists_To_Projects
1    1     1
2    1     2
3    1     3
4    2     4
5    2     5

Statement:
SELECT P.id, P.name, A.name FROM (Projects as P LEFT OUTER JOIN Artists_To_Projects as AP ON (P.id = AP.projects_id)) LEFT OUTER JOIN Artists as A ON (AP.artists_id = A.id) ORDER BY P.id ASC

ergibt:
1    Projekt A     Künstler A
1    Projekt A     Künstler B
1    Projekt A     Künstler C
2    Projekt B     Künstler D
2    Projekt B     Künstler E

gibt es eine möglichkeit zu folgendem ergebnis zu kommen:
1    Projekt A     Künstler A, Künstler B, Künstler C
2    Projekt B     Künstler D, Künstler E

die zeilen gleicher projekt ID sollen also zusammengefasst werden.
hat jemand dafür einen Ansatz?

mfg
matthias


----------



## melmager (23. September 2004)

geht nicht mit Sql Mitteln

Dazu braucht es ein Mini Programm in einer netten Programmiersprache


----------



## Gorcky (24. September 2004)

Vielleicht hilft dir ja das hier weiter:
Ausgeben in Rubriken / Kategorien 

Oder such doch einfach mal nach "Gruppenwechsel" im Internet.


----------

